# hail damage pics



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I washed, clayed, waxed, and dressed all the trim on my GTO over the weekend. I took some pictures. You can see the hail dents on the hood pretty well. These divots cover the hood, roof, trunk, and are scattered up and down the length of the car on both sides.  The hail even broke out the emblem on the front! 

I've seen many cars that are much worse than mine, though. Broken glass, huge dents.... What a mess.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to see that. I can't imagine what you feel when you look at it, but jump in and hit the gas, and you'll get that smile back.


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

bummer man : /


----------



## Gtslowm6 (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn that's horrible


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It's ruined, Derby it! :willy: lol jk.

put it out in the hot sun then take some ice to those dents.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Little bit of Bondo no problem....... 

Sorry to see this


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats crazy, where was this at?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya, where you located? If I even hear of possible storms Ziggy doesn't leave the garage


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Of course you want to keep your factory finish, so my question to you is..... Have you ever heard of PDR "Paintless,Dent Removal" ? I work in a body shop, and believe it or not, when we get hail damaged cars or trucks, they call PDR and i will not lie They Get All Of Them Out !!! Its actually scarry to witness. Good luck to ya, and sorry about your GTO :-(


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

tears sorry man that sucks!


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

That sucks! I am glad I live in Las Vegas where there is almost NEVER any snow.


----------

